# All Star Blank ??



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey all, New guy here and I was directed here by some of your members. First about me.. I'm a rod builder in PA and a member of the NERBS (Northeast rod builders) Surfmaster250 name is not that I'm a master in the surf but named for the Penn reel of old. I fish NJ jettys for the most part and other areas like Mountak and Block Island when I can. it's a totally different world from what you guys do but the results are the same... to catch larges!! Mostly Striper/rocks!!:fishing:

I meet some of you at the High point NC rod show which was a blast. I have fished OBX of course on vacation and the wrong time of year but I know a bit about what Drum fishing is all about but not everything.. that;s for sure!

My qustion to you all: 

If All Star rods was to come back from the dead (we could only wish) what blanks would you want to see made? I have a reason for this that I can not indulge but any info on what you guys liked or hated about All Star and what blank # you all liked would be appreciated!opcorn:


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

"1418"


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I would have to say the 1387, 1418, and 1509. 
Guys I know Surfmaster250, and know this isnt a scheme to sell some blanks tucked away in his closet, please post up and say what think. I would also like to see a little discussion of and pros or cons to the allstar line up, was weight a major concern? How do they compare to your new rods in terms of weight and actions. do you think they are extict for a reason?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've had the pleasure of casting the 1507, 1509 and 1418. I like all three, but they felt thicker in the butt section than some of the rods available now. Perhaps that had more to do with the build than the blank. Either way, great throwing rods with good backbone to handle big fish.

Evan


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for your in put guy's. As Tac posted I would like thoughts on likes and dislikes ect.... I wish I had a closet full of All Stars..LOL!!

I know most who fish OBX had no use for the lighter models but it's the 1418,1507,08 09 that have me wondering?? I have handled most of all of these but have not fished them, certainly not like you guys down here!! Thanks


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the 1507/1508 (2 piece1 piece)are terrific blanks
the 11'9" and 12'3" all* blanks built for breakaway are awesome for all around fishing rods.
they fight fish very well and cast extremely well!
but like many other older blanks by good makers,the technology has improved so fast that there are many equally as good,if not better,rods out there now.
thinner,lighter and absolute rocket launchers.
but my 12'3" custom all* is still my go to rod.
just feels right


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

1267, 1509, 1418


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Same ones as jeb, plus the 1508.

My main problem with the heavers was the butt diameter. Would like to see a 22 or 24 reel seat fit these without having to cut it.

13' would be ideal also. Never had a problem with the weight of any of these blanks, but it would't hurt to shave a little without taking away from the power of them.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Another Vote for 1509. I have one and wish I had two.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*1509....*

Correct me if I am wrong but All Star made a 1509 that was 13 "3 that took a 22 trigger reel seat. Everyonce in a while one pops up on the marketplace and Wayne Fowlkes buys them. Hatteras Jacks use to sell a lot of them


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

No the 1509 was nearly 1' at the butt so at least it was a 28 reel seat.

Materials haven't changed they have gotten better but it can sacrifice durability a tad. Us Surf guys can be tough on equipment and super high mod rods really IMO have any place in the surf. That said Yes I would think someone could make these a tad lighter since the AS used a standard 33mil mod material. 

Again, thanks for your input. if you guys only had two choices of blank and only aloud to have one which would it be? 1508 or 1509.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

All the 13'3" ones I've seen would only take a 26 seat. Doesn't mean they didn't make them though.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

1509, oh wait 1508!!

Thats a terrible question to ask a bunch of tackle junkies

Actually I would personaly use the 1509 more.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Surfmaster250 said:


> if you guys only had two choices of blank and only aloud to have one which would it be? 1508 or 1509.


1509 if I had to choose only one Allstar blank.

John


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

WILSON said:


> 1509, oh wait 1508!!
> 
> Thats a terrible question to ask a bunch of tackle junkies
> 
> Actually I would personaly use the 1509 more.


Ha ha.. Like trying to choose between a blond and brunette! Thanks for your answer!


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

1266 for metal, 12'3" (1477) for all around, 1509 for heaver.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I have seen a 1509 as well that had a trigger on it that Jim at Hatteras Jack made


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Told you you would get some good feed back here. Again I would like a 1087, 1418, 1508 or9 and Jebs recommendation of the 1267


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I think there are better blanks out there now. I have a 1509. I fished it for a long time but I prefer my AFAW Beach much more. Hatteras Jack now has better versions of the lighter allstars (1267, 1265 etc,) now made by century. Still, if I had to choose a blank from Alstar, it would be the 1418.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Tried and true..*

1509 at 13'3"... Chopbutt to 29,rod total 12'6"..


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

I like the first generation 1509. The ones I've seen with a trigger were chopped from the butt about a foot+-. Then the trigger reelseat was sanded out to fit. I sanded out a reelseat for a rainshadow 1502 using a stair railing wrapped with sandpaper. No bushing, just glue. It's held for 4 years.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a Allstar- Breakaway 11'9'', 3-6 oz. factory rod, about 6yrs. old, it makes me cast better than I am, would this be a 1418 blank? What are the specs of a 1509 factory rod? :fishing:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a couple of 1265s and a 1508. I would die to get a couple more 1265. Match one up with an ABU 6500 non-levilwind reel and I'm good to go! I still have one that I built for jetty/slinging metal that I beat the crap out of and it still hangs in there! Must be those MNSG guides! 

Sandcrab


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

poppop1 said:


> I have a Allstar- Breakaway 11'9'', 3-6 oz. factory rod, about 6yrs. old, it makes me cast better than I am, would this be a 1418 blank? What are the specs of a 1509 factory rod? :fishing:


Yes, the Breakaway 11'9" you have is built on the 1418 blank, an excellent blank. The 1509 specs are 12'6" rated 4-12oz. 

John


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

Furball said:


> I think there are better blanks out there now. I have a 1509. I fished it for a long time but I prefer my AFAW Beach much more. Hatteras Jack now has better versions of the lighter allstars (1267, 1265 etc,) now made by century. Still, if I had to choose a blank from Alstar, it would be the 1418.


I have to agree, As I stated earlier AS's were made of standard grade carbon with glass in there. This is what gave them their strength and actions. Better grades of graphites are out there but if AS was to reappear and start making higher mod rods would everyone cry that they aren't the same?? I think these blanks mentioned by all are some of the best 2 pc blanks ever made. IMO All Star perfected the 2pc blank! Could they be made better? I think so and many have tried for sure but some have fallen short as well.

The new Batsons don't turn me on at all at least for NE type surf. They seem almost to fast in action. The NE is a Lamiglas area the GSB is a mod action rod that is easy to load. The All Star 1265,66,67, (These are mid road blanks at 10'6) are a tad faster but loaded easy and smooth which is more to my liking. I think many in the NE missed out on All Star when they were around but it's hard to change peoples ways and to a point brain washed into thinking you have to have a certain brand.

Now, I would like to thank all of you guys on here for ideas and opinions it has helped a great deal. Thanks again


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Breakaway Omega 10'6" Rated 15-25lb, 2-5oz*

Has anyone built on this blank? 

Sandcrab


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

the best fishing day of my life, Dec. 17, 06,
http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/
myself, Tommy and Bob Sales caught stripers this size and bigger from 1 till about 5 (when we were all just to tired to fish (catch) anymore. I was using an 1147 with a stratic 5000. fishing on O'coke.
charlie


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> Has anyone built on this blank?
> 
> Sandcrab


I havent built one, but have been told that they are a little heavy for their size


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

The Omegas are Rainshadow I beleive!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Surfmaster250 said:


> The Omegas are Rainshadow I beleive!


Don't post much but got to chime in.


Don't know if there is a Rainshadow Omega but do know that Breakaway makes the Omega...10 1/2 ft.

I would really like to see the 1265, 1266, 1418, and 1508 come back...

I really enjoy the 1266.

Reelturner


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

I should be more clear. The Breakaways now are made by Batson on Rainshadow blanks (this might have changed since I really could care less about these) I thought they called them Omegas. I never really liked the AS Breakaway built rods either. Not my style of build!!

The 1266 is my all time favorite plugging rod too!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

1508 is my favorite big rod. I also like the 1266.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Surfmaster250 - I agree with you. The Alstars were excellent blanks. I had the 1509, the 1418, the 1389, the 1267, and the 1265. I sold the 1418 and 1265 but kept the rest. I like Batsons as well but the Allstars are the originals. I also think the Northeast missed the Allstar bandwagon. I much preferred them over the lamis. the 1389 is a really cool rod. It kinda of like shorter 1509. I was told it and the 1382 were developed with idea of fishing the cape code canal. Tom 



Surfmaster250 said:


> I have to agree, As I stated earlier AS's were made of standard grade carbon with glass in there. This is what gave them their strength and actions. Better grades of graphites are out there but if AS was to reappear and start making higher mod rods would everyone cry that they aren't the same?? I think these blanks mentioned by all are some of the best 2 pc blanks ever made. IMO All Star perfected the 2pc blank! Could they be made better? I think so and many have tried for sure but some have fallen short as well.
> 
> The new Batsons don't turn me on at all at least for NE type surf. They seem almost to fast in action. The NE is a Lamiglas area the GSB is a mod action rod that is easy to load. The All Star 1265,66,67, (These are mid road blanks at 10'6) are a tad faster but loaded easy and smooth which is more to my liking. I think many in the NE missed out on All Star when they were around but it's hard to change peoples ways and to a point brain washed into thinking you have to have a certain brand.
> 
> Now, I would like to thank all of you guys on here for ideas and opinions it has helped a great deal. Thanks again


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm going to agree the 1509( I have three of them). I love these rods right along with the 1508 ( I have two of these as well). these rods throw great and fish great. I have no complaints with mine. My 1509's 2 are generation 1 and the other a generation 2. Both 1508's are generation 1. I have caught a lot of fish on them and plan on catching a lot more on them this year. :fishing:


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

I just feel that All Star was able to provide crisp actions compared to Lamiglas who's actions always felt soft. All Stars mod fast action felt right compared to Lamiglas's same action is what I'm saying. All Star also prefected the two pc rod. Up until the BGSW series a two pc rod kind of felt like it was a 2pc rod and with the AS you would have a hard time telling.

As for Batson, I think back in the Cascade/Rainshadow days they had a good riding the coat tails thing going. Now with the SUR I think they lost their way!! As some of you know as well I will not buy a off shore made blank, I'll stick with USA made.


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Update and thanks*

I'll give a small update: As of right now I have nearly everthing I need and a few blanks are pending. I'm kind of in stage two of this project and would like to thank you all for your time and being so willing to help me out with this. I hope in the future this project will be able to benefeit all of us, as of right now.. it's a slow go and we shall see where it leads. I'll be checking in on this site alot more now that I have found it, there is a lot of good info here and alot of really good people. Thanks again John (NERB)


----------



## Surfmaster250 (Feb 25, 2010)

Been awhile but here's an update. I bought alot of All Star blanks since the begining of March with the hopes of having these copied by a company who I won't name. Unfortunatly this company can not do it and is in a.... call it a lull since there is a lawsuit screwing them badly. I do have another party intrested in doing the copys but it seems the timing (the economy) is bad and would take a very long time to complete this project.

I looked into doing it on my own with my own $$ but just the cost of the engineering and mandrals is quite high. So as of this update it seems like I'm screwed!! So Thanks to all who I bought blanks/rods from and if anything is going to happen I'll post it up.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I have the original 1509 and the butt section is not too thick like some have posted. My opinion of course.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> I have the original 1509 and the butt section is not too thick like some have posted. My opinion of course.



I like mine as well,but are you SURE it's the first or original?? The original had a very SHORT butt section,maybe 12" long.... Mine is second generation,normal two piece one piece size.. Butt's not too thick as you say.. Gave this blank to my son,almost wish I had kept it,but now he's in love with it,so will stick with my fusions..


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Breakaway Allstar rods are the best rods for the buck.*

REEL ole school. But IMHO the 1145, 1418 & i believe 945 (although its been awhile) are all KILLER rods. as far as heavers go, u haven't lived until you've thrown a AAA. it will make a man out of ya.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Original Breakaways are the best of the Old School. I equate them to the Cape Fear line before it was retired.I have whichever is the heaviest of the 2piece/one peice rods,1509? Also have the 11'9" 2 piece Both customs from Jacks about 15 years ago. Never did use the 11'9 that much but still use the big boy to this day. As Ralph mentioned I also have a triple A that was too much rod at 14 ft. and as I began to whittle it down it became a knot popper with 10 guides on it. Interesting to note it is one of the only rods I have thrown to date that feels as if it is generating the cast from the second quarter of the rod. Very eerily like The new Tommy Farmer heavy. Although tommys is sleeker with the low diameter, and of course about half the weight, the bend and loading are similar[ at least to me]. One final question, I also have a 9'6" mackeral spinner built by Ryans grandfather, anybody know what the blank # is? I'd say its rated about 1-4 Can unleash a stingsilver


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Hatteras Jack and or Hatteras Outfitters...*



Peixaria said:


> Original Breakaways are the best of the Old School. I equate them to the Cape Fear line before it was retired.I have whichever is the heaviest of the 2piece/one peice rods,1509? Also have the 11'9" 2 piece Both customs from Jacks about 15 years ago. Never did use the 11'9 that much but still use the big boy to this day. As Ralph mentioned I also have a triple A that was too much rod at 14 ft. and as I began to whittle it down it became a knot popper with 10 guides on it. Interesting to note it is one of the only rods I have thrown to date that feels as if it is generating the cast from the second quarter of the rod. Very eerily like The new Tommy Farmer heavy. Although tommys is sleeker with the low diameter, and of course about half the weight, the bend and loading are similar[ at least to me]. One final question, I also have a 9'6" mackeral spinner built by Ryans grandfather, anybody know what the blank # is? I'd say its rated about 1-4 Can unleash a stingsilver


Peixaria, i'm so old school i still wear white athletic socks. i could be wrong but i believe that 9'6" is the 945. flat out maybe the best spanish rod i own (i just had a Profile Plus built, so that remains to be seen). incidentally the 1509 i have, was built by Ryan's dad or grandfather too and its not for the faint at heart. consult your doctor before throwing it. and if you get an excitment that last more than four hours, well, you betta go find you one to buy.
the 11'9' is a "sleeper". you should really give it a try. i dont' think you'll be sorry. i had mine for several years before i used it and now its part of the starting five whenever i plan to fish my conventional rods.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Ralph, I have thrown the 11'9" quite a bit but could never find a place for it because my sister pegging rod for the 1509[and also my carrying rod for wading] was my Original factory Loomis 12" Surf[I forget the #, and before they got sold] Loomis for 5-6 and 1509 for 6-7 and that about would keep er covered Any more than that and its time to take to the house. I like the 11'9" but she is a bit noodley? I bought her with my only Penn 525 mag and that pair could absolutely fling a 4. I had Abus on the other 2, 7500C3CT on the big boy and a lightning fast 6500 c3ct on the Loomis. Both were outstanding getups for the time period. I may in fact go back to the 11 9 as a Sea mullet unit at some point. I'm glad I did not sell it. I did in fact sell a factory Breakaway 4-8 oz 10 ft spinner that I did not know what to do with. Of course now they are hooking up tarpon on the point if you read the reports. I got more than I paid for it 13 years ago. If that aint saying something I dont know what is.... Out


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

the 9'6" 1-4 blank was the 1145 ...super all around beach rod. 1265 was THE rod for spanish. the original all star 2 piece 1 piece was exactly as described by drumdum ...and as far I know thats exactly what it was called. The 1509 number applied to the second generation rod and those that came later... way different than the original... Mike White and his dad Bill were my source at Hatteras Jacks and I believe one of , if not ..THE.. earliest place to buy all star blanks. I have several Bill White rods and still fish most of them.
Ryan White is Hatteras Jacks now.. A terrific caster, and should know an awful lot about all this. I always stop by the shop when I'm in Rodanthe and talk to Ryan & Jimmy ......Jimmy is as good a rodbuilder as you will find anywhere..period. I always miss Mike and Bill


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Hatteras Jacks has a line of surf rods based on the Allstar mandrels but made with better materials (1145, 1065, 1067, etc.) . I have not casted them over water but they feel like sweet rods.


----------

